

Facebook's Bunny1 - khangtoh
http://svn.facebook.com/svnroot/bunny1/src/README

======
ccheever
I wrote a blog post a while back talking about the motivations behind writing
bunny1 and the benefits of using it. <http://www.ccheever.com/blog/?p=74>

Some quick points:

@EAMiller: Cool. One note is that bunny1 doesn't need to run as a standalone
server and works fine as a CGI. The instance on bunny1.org is actually running
as a CGI. You do need to install some Python modules though, so your version
is probably easier to setup for people who have a setup with PHP hosting
already in place and not much else.

@rarestblog: bunny1 is inspired on YubNub and it actually falls back to it.
Ex. If you do "php array_merge" in bunny1, it figures out it doesn't know what
to do with "php" and redirects you to
<http://yubnub.org/parser/parse?command=php%20array_merge> (or something close
to that.)

The main reasons it made sense to write a new version and not just use YubNub
for what I wanted to do are:

1\. Bookmarks/commands written in a real programming language. A few of the
most useful ones that are in use at Facebook are pretty complicated and do
some things on the server side like talking to databases that would be a mess
to try to do with YubNub's macros.

2\. Bookmarks/commands version controlled using SCM.

3\. Private bookmarks. I didn't want to pollute the YubNub namespace with tens
or hundreds of Facebook internal URLs, and since the tool is to boost
efficiency, its important that the most common commands be short. Also, even
though everything internal at Facebook is behind a VPN, it would make a lot of
people uncomfortable if sensitive internal pagess even had their URLs findable
by looking through the list of YubNub commands.

Also, if you use Firefox > 90% of the time, check out Ubiquity. It's kind of a
similar tool but way fancier. I prefer the portability and lighter weight of
bunny1 myself but Ubiquity is more powerful and more user friendly in a lot of
ways.

Kind of a funny coincidence... Someone posted this just a few hours after we
set up an instance of bunny1 at Quora (where we've found it to be useful even
though we're only a group of 4 and don't have a ton of pages to navigate to
yet.)

------
EAMiller
I've been using a little PHP hack for this for about a year and a half :
<http://ethanmiller.name/notes/php_quicklinks/>

Easier setup if you use shared hosting...

------
hedgehog
To try it: <http://www.bunny1.org/>

------
ivankirigin
I love using it. For a group of people, it is a really simple efficiency
booster.

------
rarestblog
Facebook reinvents YubNub.org (circa 2005)

~~~
pyre
Two things:

1) Not everyone knows about every idea that is (or was ever) implemented on
the web. I had never heard of yubnub.org before your post, and had I come up
with the idea on my own I would have implemented it on my own like they did.

2) They have released the source for it; meaning that I can run my own local
version.

